# Abdominal muscle spasms??



## Angelsmiles91

Was wondering if muscle spasms in my lower abdomen could possibly be an early sign on pregnancy? I was lying in bed last night and the night before and it felt like th muscles in my lower abdomen were twitching occasionally. Not a continuously like a normal spasm like you get in your arm or leg but one every so often. And once it felt like something in my upper abdomen, just below my ribs popped! It was the strangest sensation I've ever felt. Like something inside popped inwards or outwards, i cant tell which but nothing moved on the outside. It was really odd! Has anyone else had symptoms like this?

xx


----------



## kaz982

all i can say to that is thats what i feel when my babys having a kick and move about. but im 20 weeks pregnant and surley u would know by now if u were pregnant!!


----------



## shortiecjx

hi i had bad stomach cramps and tingling pains but never spasms x

The best thing to do is do a test x


----------



## polochickadee

It could be your uterus expanding! or it could be something else! If your worried go ask your doctor!


----------

